# Self Made Nokia 3250 Theme (Symbian 3rd Edition)



## dissel (Oct 15, 2006)

I have make themes for my Nokia 3250 and want to share with you all.

*img180.imageshack.us/img180/3238/footballqp9.png

Foot Ball Theme download Link


*img147.imageshack.us/img147/1963/operaod7.png

Opera Theme Download Link

Theme featuring holy man Shri Ramakrishna

*img301.imageshack.us/img301/287/holyman20ramakrishanmj3.png

Here the download Link


This above theme is contain default Icon....so it is not resource hungry.

Theme of Goddess Durga

*img301.imageshack.us/img301/4325/dvjx9.png


Download Link

Compatible with any Symbian 3rd Edition device which Screen Size 176 x 208.


----------



## dissel (Oct 17, 2006)

Theme featuring famous model Vidya Guerra....

You can download Here

Sorry No Screenshot Available.
This theme contain custom ICons.


----------



## lalu (Oct 17, 2006)

nice work friend


----------



## dissel (Oct 17, 2006)

Theme featuring Katrina storm.
Only Analouge Clock modified to a Red Cross sign....rest of others contain default icon.


*img147.imageshack.us/img147/1571/stormuj2.png

Download Link


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 18, 2006)

good job


----------



## dissel (Oct 21, 2006)

Theme Featuring Need For Speed....Default Icon Set,except Analouge Clock.

*img175.imageshack.us/img175/3302/nfswt0.png

Download Link


----------



## dissel (Oct 24, 2006)

*img163.imageshack.us/img163/8677/girl27s20faceas0.png

Download Link


----------



## prankie (Oct 24, 2006)

Great work!!! will try 'em all...


----------



## dissel (Oct 30, 2006)

*img78.imageshack.us/img78/5794/xiahuy1.png

Download Link
________________________________________________________________________________________

*img274.imageshack.us/img274/8499/tomb20raiderce6.png

Download Link

________________________________________________________________________________________

This popular theme floating in the internet and you already have download it into your phone.....Here i make it mine.

*img127.imageshack.us/img127/4731/nurjahandt5.png

Download Link


----------



## Tech.Masti (Oct 31, 2006)

how to make themes??? please tell me...


----------



## dissel (Oct 31, 2006)

@Tech.Masti

It is very easy.....

Download Nokia Theme Studio and start your own.

Pre-Requirements : - A brief knowledge in Photoshop (Recommended) or any graphic photo editing software that you have.(like picture resizing,filtering effects....not the very professional knowledge).

Knowledge about Macromedia Fireworks / Adobe Illustrator --- If you want to make / Edit your custom Folder Icons.

512 MB or Above Ram... 1 GB is ideal.

Dual-Core Grade CPU for swapping  above the programs....coz when you editing at least 3 programs must run continuously.

1.Nokia Theme Studio
2.Photoshop
3.Illustrator/Fireworks (optional).

And S60 phone for Testing your theme.

Now Download Theme Studio form nokia website......
All Theme studio are freeware....
If you download the newest 3.1 Carbide UI(15 Day Trial)......you need to register with Nokia developer forum.....and opt the serial key from them absolutely free(and it is legal,there is no piracy).

After you start....you discover the various option and customize your own.(I am still in this discovering phase).

And day after day your creativity goes up....and your theme look like more professional.

Thats all.........Now flood your phone with your own theme.....even the theme subject may be you (your high quality digital photo).


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 1, 2006)

wooooh thanks a lot....


----------



## dissel (Nov 1, 2006)

Theme featuring Pirates Flim. All Default Icon except the Analauge Clock

*img524.imageshack.us/img524/5926/pirateskt0.png

Download Link


----------



## dissel (Nov 3, 2006)

Tekken5. Default Icon....Except the analouge clock.

*img231.imageshack.us/img231/558/tekken5tf8.png

Download Link


----------



## dissel (Nov 5, 2006)

ON THE WAY Theme.

*img443.imageshack.us/img443/770/untitledxv1.png

N.B:- It may appear in your phone's theme folder as "Landscap" named.

Downalod Link


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 5, 2006)

really nice 
i like them


----------



## dissel (Nov 8, 2006)

Them The ART

*img57.imageshack.us/img57/8779/designxp5.png

Download Link


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 27, 2006)

dissel said:
			
		

> Theme featuring Pirates Flim. All Default Icon except the Analauge Clock
> 
> *img524.imageshack.us/img524/5926/pirateskt0.png
> 
> Download Link


Oh My God!
You made a theme on a porn movie?


----------



## dissel (Nov 27, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Oh My God!
> You made a theme on a porn movie?



@QwertyManiac if you use the theme, you can see there is no objectionable component present there.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah I can see that but why that Pirates and not the Caribbean one?


----------



## dissel (Nov 28, 2006)

Lord Of The Rings - Default Icon - Except Analouge Clock

*img170.imageshack.us/img170/9726/lorcg6.png

Download Link
__________
For Intel's Fan

*img283.imageshack.us/img283/7730/inteles8.png

Download Link


----------



## dissel (Dec 1, 2006)

For AMD's Fan

*img377.imageshack.us/img377/3417/amd64ak1.png

Download Link


----------



## dissel (Dec 3, 2006)

Flower - Default Icons

*img134.imageshack.us/img134/8405/flowerpd9.png

Download Link


----------



## dissel (Dec 27, 2006)

Theme Palace - All Default Icon - Except Analogue Clock 

*img225.imageshack.us/img225/3784/palacepg7.png

Download Link


----------



## gdatuk (Dec 27, 2006)

how do u find time to do all these stuff????


----------



## assasin (Dec 27, 2006)

Wanna make ur own themes without using Nokia Theme Studio,then visit www.ownskin.com to make ur own themes.


----------

